# Applying as infantry



## Heraske (12 Apr 2014)

Just a little introduction to start this thread off:

16 years old
In Highschool
Grade 10 and I am obviously going to finish it (Who can't?)

It's been about 2 years since I've started to think about joining the CAF. In preparation of joining the CAF, I have been lurking these forums for information (with talks with recruiters at my highschool, I find some information on this site to be inaccurate on certain subjects), have changed my complete life just to make the transition from Civilian life to Military life much easier. 

What are those changes, you are wondering of? Well, those changes are just simple changes such as going to bed at 10 PM sharp every night, waking up at 6 AM every morning, following by at least 30 push ups in the morning (God damn me if they aren't correct). Not only has the military influenced me to completely re-evaluate my life, it's also got me motivated for better grades.

Since I am in French Immersion, and was a slacker in elementary school and didn't pay much attention to verbs or even practice French on a daily basis, I found it difficult to learn subjects in French. Luckily, however, many of those subjects are only offered in English in Highschool. My marks went from around 75% in French science to about 85% in English science after the final. I did achieve about 95% after the first two months of this year, but like I said, it went down to 85%. 

Thanks to all this motivation of just thinking of joining the Army, I finally decided to start going after it. 

Yesterday, there was a career fair area being set up as I walked in to exercise at 7 AM (No one other than myself and my friend exercise there in the morning on a daily basis, so it's pretty nifty having the whole gym to yourself) and got curious whether or not it was a science fair, or a career fair. After working out, I see a Master Corporal walking down the hallway toward the small gym the career was being hosted in. That got me excited for the day.

At lunch, after I finished drinking one of those blasted over-sugared french vanillas from Tim Horton's, I waltzed into the small Gym, took a few paces around to see if there was anything interesting other than the Military Stand, and found nothing. Once I turned the corner, I saw a model of one of those schnazzy submarine missiles that uses acoustic sonar or something like that on the table. So once the Master Corporal came over and explained how it worked, I got right on the subject of basic training. 

I spoke to him about basic training and when it was, where it was and when the likely dates of it starting were. He said it was going to either be in Vancouver or Toronto (He definitely said Vancouver, but I can't remember if he said Toronto, but I believe he did - I forgot to bring a pen and paper, bad etiquette, I know. Shame on me) and that got me even more excited since that could mean instead of spending my summer bored out of the tree and playing video games, and occasionally hanging out with friends and, worst of all, re-watching all military-related videos a 100th time (hyperbole), I could be learning high levels of discipline, team work, finding out how good of a team player I am, skills I won't find in any other place in the world, and living the life I've currently been dreaming of. He told me to apply as soon as possible.

After school, I followed his advice and applied after speaking with my dad. My dad doesn't seem to want me join the army, and my mom doesn't, but who doesn't have to deal with that? I got their A-okay's and went on filling out the Application. There were some road bumps such as which entry level I wanted to go in as (I put unskilled) and the force I wanted to go in (I put supplementary reserve). I finished that up then hit "submit".

This is where the fritter-taters started coming in. Some questions on there made it seem like I was lying (Grade 10 education), but was told by my recruiter that I'd just have to get a note from my principle stating I would be finishing grade 10. I was also told I was to get 4 references that have known me for more than 5 years, and would need my highschool transcripts. I didn't have those yesterday, nor do I have them as I speak right now (weekend problems). Now, I'm faced with speaking with my principle Monday morning, as well as the school councilors to obtain my transcripts, and to get my 4 references (heading to my elementary school). 

This is my application progress.

TL;DR scroll back up and read.


----------



## KerryBlue (12 Apr 2014)

I read your whole story, you seem like a bright kid with a decent idea of what you want from life. 

But, If I were you I would finish your highschool and work on more life experience. The CF is becoming more and more competitive and people with Gr.12, a few years college/uni and even those with degrees are applying for trades like infantry. Maybe I missed it and you said you were applying reserves, but I would suggest maybe join the reserves for 2 years you have left of high school then decide if you want to go full time. Having your grade 12 will make life easier in the long run, say you join the army serve for a few years get hurt and have to leave, then what? You would be a 20 something year old with grade 10, and would have to go back and finish before even starting school. 

You join the reserves now, serve for 2 years while in high school and come grade 12 you can decide to transfer to the regular force, or hey even apply to be an officer and go to RMC. 

I wish you the best with whatever you choose, but I would urge you to finish at least grade 12.


----------



## Heraske (12 Apr 2014)

I'm definitely finishing Grade 12. I'd just like to join at 16 to prove myself that I can do magnificient things. I plan on becoming an officer, however, I don't know how I'm going to go through with that. If I like the army, I'll definitely see the about the ROTP for officers, since I was originally planning to see if I can make RMC after highschool. Either way, I'm heading to Post-secondary. 

My original plans were just join Reserves for the rest of highschool since it's only atleast 4 weekdays and a weekend a month, which is perfect for me since I like to finish schoolwork ahead of time (one of my classes had it's workbook and book for the 10, 20, 30 levels, in which I completed the 10 level already and started a bit of the 20 level). I don't plan on relying on army for the rest of my life, and I strive for post-secondary and plan on furthering my education if it proves financially wise to do so.


----------



## KerryBlue (12 Apr 2014)

Holy shit, you are 4 years my junior and have a way better handle on life then I do at this point. Congrats for having your life so together man, and again good luck with the application, any unit would be lucky to have someone as mature as you.


----------



## Heraske (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks a lot for the support! And not to get soft or fuzzy, but that made me feel warm inside! 

Cheers!


----------



## brihard (13 Apr 2014)

You seem to have a good handle on things, and despite the best efforts of our education system you're quite well-written, particularly for someone of your age not even done grade 10 yet.

Sounds like you've got your act together. Keep it that way, and stay out of crap. With admittedly little to go on, the first impression I'm seeing is positive here. You should do just fine.

Stay humble, never stop wanting to learn, and get and stay fit. Best of luck!


----------



## MikeL (13 Apr 2014)

Heraske said:
			
		

> I spoke to him about basic training and when it was, where it was and when the likely dates of it starting were. He said it was going to either be in Vancouver or Toronto (He definitely said Vancouver, but I can't remember if he said Toronto, but I believe he did



Do you live in the Vancouver area or GTA? If you live in the Vancouver area, I can't see them sending you to the GTA for Basic Training(or live in Toronto, and sent to Vancouver). Or are you somewhere in between? I would think, for a summer course the unit would send you to a Area Training Centre(Meaford, On, Wainwright, Ab, etc).



			
				Heraske said:
			
		

> There were some road bumps such as which entry level I wanted to go in as (I put unskilled) and the force I wanted to go in (I put supplementary reserve). I finished that up then hit "submit".



You want the Primary Reserves (P Res), not Supplementary Reserves.



Herake, have you visited the Reserve Infantry units nearby yet? If not, you should see them as soon as you can. They can help explain how Reserve training works, and where it will take place. As well, AFAIK you need a Reserve unit to accept you, and send a letter to the CFRC so they can process you.


----------



## DAA (13 Apr 2014)

Hoplite- said:
			
		

> You want the Primary Reserves (P Res), not Supplementary Reserves.
> 
> Herake, have you visited the Reserve Infantry units nearby yet? If not, you should see them as soon as you can. They can help explain how Reserve training works, and where it will take place. As well, AFAIK you need a Reserve unit to accept you, and send a letter to the CFRC so they can process you.



That's right.  Two things you said are wrong.  First, you can't join the "Supplementary Reserve" and second, you need to contact a local Reserve Force Unit in your area before anything will happen with your application.

One option that you did not mention, which I think would be a "great" route for you to go, is the CF Reserve Co-Op program.  Look into Co-Op first and then go from there.


----------



## Heraske (13 Apr 2014)

I was told by my recruiter that I would have to first create the application online and then wait for it to be directed to the armory in my city so that I could get the papers signed at the armory (I double checked and asked if it was online application first and and then the visit to the armory to get the paper work signed and the parental consent signed as well). 

As for the which reserve to join, I thought supplementary would be the reserve most people join. However I'll switch it to Primary sometime soon if this is the case. 

For background information, I'm also in Saskatchewan and the armory is B company of North Saskatchewan Regiment, so I'll phone them on Tuesday when they are available (7-10 PM tuesdays).

I haven't visited the armory, but have spoken to the same recruiter twice at both career fairs (same recruiter), so I'll definitely get some stuff double checked and make sure everything is in good order!

Thanks for heads up guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Heraske (23 Apr 2014)

Update: 

I re-applied today to fix my information to ensure I had the right information down, and only a few hours later, I receive a phone call! This is very surprising to me.

Papers should be signed up pretty soon and I hope for the best!


----------



## Treemoss (25 Apr 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> That's right.  Two things you said are wrong.  First, you can't join the "Supplementary Reserve" and second, you need to contact a local Reserve Force Unit in your area before anything will happen with your application.
> 
> One option that you did not mention, which I think would be a "great" route for you to go, is the CF Reserve Co-Op program.  Look into Co-Op first and then go from there.



I also recommend the Co-op. I was set to do it in high school but I ended up taking a job shadowing instead. A friend of mine did it and he ended up getting in right after as an MP.

I still hold strong that you should get a hold of your high school diploma first, as the military isn't 100% guaranteed... also because it's important haha.


----------



## Heraske (26 Apr 2014)

They do not offer the Co-Op at my highschool. However, there is a Primary Reservist I know of who did join the army at 16 and is still in highschool. My local reserve unit requires me to be attending school full time in order to join at 16. If I'm not attending school full time, then it's 17.


----------



## 123 (11 May 2014)

If you join infantry, the spectre of death will hang heavy upon you. Just be prepared to inflict that kind of pain upon all who love you.


----------



## dangerboy (11 May 2014)

123 said:
			
		

> If you join infantry, the spectre of death will hang heavy upon you. Just be prepared to inflict that kind of pain upon all who love you.



What exactly is that supposed to mean?  Do you even know what you are talking about?


----------



## Flavus101 (11 May 2014)

123 said:
			
		

> If you join infantry, the spectre of death will hang heavy upon you. Just be prepared to inflict that kind of pain upon all who love you.



Judging from your past posts about never having written the CFAT I will assume that you are not in. Very poetic though... :facepalm:


----------



## The_Falcon (11 May 2014)

123 said:
			
		

> If you join infantry, the spectre of death will hang heavy upon you. Just be prepared to inflict that kind of pain upon all who love you.



How about you stay in your lanes, and re-read the site guidelines.  I promise you won't get any further warnings.

HM

Staff


----------



## Heraske (12 May 2014)

Hey folks,

Ignoring that post from the most likely troll account, "123", I have my CFAT and physical tomorrow, as well as my medical I believe. I'm very unsure what tests I'm doing, since my recruiter called me to bring my PT clothes, then to the armoury, then travel down to S'toon.

Wish me the best!


----------



## Flavus101 (13 May 2014)

Best of luck!  :nod:


----------



## Heraske (13 May 2014)

Update: It was only the physical test today. 

Passed it with flying colors...

Seriously. Who designed that test? Oh well. Now to get back to practicing for my CFAT.


----------



## Heraske (28 May 2014)

Just did my interview, CFAT and medical today. Scored just a smidgen under officer, however the MCC told me that I should challenge it once I'm done Grade 11 or Grade 12 for a higher score since I did very well for a Grade 10 student. 

Just have to be sworn in now!


----------



## Treemoss (6 Jun 2014)

You still have to get merit listed or offered the position. Unless you're doing the Co-op through your school.... then they just push you through for the course.


----------



## Heraske (6 Jun 2014)

Noted.


----------



## Heraske (29 Jul 2014)

I gave the recruiter a call and he stated that I should be getting sworn in as well as getting my kit within the next week or two, and be loaded onto the September/Fall BMQ course.


----------



## Heraske (22 Aug 2014)

Got the call for swearing in on Tuesday.


----------



## SJantzi (23 Aug 2014)

Congratulations boss! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Heraske (23 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys!

Stacked, thanks for the information! I believe it was a display torpedo, as it was cut in half to reveal the circuitry beneath the casing. It's some pretty interesting stuff!


----------



## Godwinlee (23 Aug 2014)

Hey Haraske,

I started BMQ when I was 16 in 2013 and finished my DP1 Infantry this summer. I was on a weekend BMQ while still doing high school and it was not a problem. Just be sure to plan all your civi errands into the weekends that your home and do all your homework the day that it's given. Best of luck!


----------



## Heraske (23 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the tips! However I did have that planned. Since I do wake up at 6 AM (Can be earlier), I should always have homework done before it's due.

Last year, I had not lost a recommend (recommends are essentially waivers to not write the final for the specific class. You lose them by either 12 absences, 10 lates, or not doing homework once. The only reason I had 1 absence in each class was due to army recruiting business, physical test in the afternoon, then CFAT, TSD, Medical and interview in the morning). I should have my deals up to pace, as I'm willing to do anything to maintain a 90+ average, and am aiming for an 100 average. After all, my character reflects the young generation in the Canadian Armed Forces.

Also, thanks for the luck!


----------

